# New Stuff Available at Warhammer Fest



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Qustoris looks like it's made with Necron/Tau technology.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Urgh, release the damn Leman Russ Volkite Carronades already. Meanwhile, I really do like the look of those artillery pieces. Not too sure on the Dracosan, however. 

And £3.40 a model for Auxilia? As opposed to £1.80 Ouch... And going by FW ppm for 30K, a larger squad will be cheaper than an equivalent size 40k platoon. I do like the multi-laser pintles.

The Vorax I really do like.


----------



## Pipboy (Sep 11, 2013)

£70 for 20 guard Ouch, thats a shame because i really like the models. The tanks are a bit strange looking though 

In my opinion FW should really rethink their prices if they are offering whole armies rather than one off center piece models. They are not made of gold and other companies making resin are nowhere near that price.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

The vorax look amazing, but I'm already trying to picture a bit I could use to replace the heads... maybe cyberwolves or something like that that's less insectile.

I wanna see the stats for this new Questoris, so I can decide which one I get as the centerpiece for a Mechanicum army.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never understood how they can price Guardsmen at that much when they know for a fact you need a lot more of them than you would space marines for example.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

The forgeworld site is being... frustrating. Where can I buy that IA vol 13 etc, plus maybe a T-shirt or 2?.... Ok, 10 T-shirts. Don't judge me.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

whittsy said:


> The forgeworld site is being... frustrating. Where can I buy that IA vol 13 etc, plus maybe a T-shirt or 2?.... Ok, 10 T-shirts. Don't judge me.


I think the t-shirts are only available at events, I'd love them to but not going to warhammer fest out of protest :/ The IA Vol 13 will be made available to order at some stage as it's not event only.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As a quick comparison; 

Legiones Astartes Tactical Squad = 12.5ppm, 5 Man Tactical Squad, x4 = £132 = £6.60/model = £0.53 per point
2x Astra Militarum Infantry Squad = 5ppm, 1 20 man Solar Auxilia Squad = £68 = £3.40/model = £0.68 per point

In this most basic form, there is a ~35% mark up on Solar Auxilia units - and Space Marines have the "advantage" of spending more points on smaller squad sizes (2x 10 Man squads is 15ppm, making it even cheaper), and with access to things like Primarchs (Horus is £62, and 500pts - or ~£0.12 per point).

Solar Auxilia just aren't cost effective, when you consider that their tanks are also that much cheaper - basilisks are what? 115-125pts for a BS3 version? There's £0.48 per point, compared to something like a Spartan - which for £101 can hit 390pts - or £0.26 per point.

I've never really looked into it that deeply, but holy shit - a 35%+ mark up for comparative prices? And I thought 30K was expensive enough.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Vaz said:


> As a quick comparison;
> 
> Legiones Astartes Tactical Squad = 12.5ppm, 5 Man Tactical Squad, x4 = £132 = £6.60/model = £0.53 per point
> 2x Astra Militarum Infantry Squad = 5ppm, 1 20 man Solar Auxilia Squad = £68 = £3.40/model = £0.68 per point
> ...


And that is why I tend to play armies that are either heavily vehicles, or giant robots like Tau. I've never liked armies with lots of models, mostly from the wallet perspective. High Elves were bad enough with all those archers.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

If anyone going will pick up any of the mugs (1 each if possible), I will gladly pay for the mug and shipping.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> As a quick comparison;
> 
> Legiones Astartes Tactical Squad = 12.5ppm, 5 Man Tactical Squad, x4 = £132 = £6.60/model = £0.53 per point
> 2x Astra Militarum Infantry Squad = 5ppm, 1 20 man Solar Auxilia Squad = £68 = £3.40/model = £0.68 per point
> ...


30k isnt for people who are price sensitive, forge world has really always been that way to be fair, if you crack out a calculator before a FW purchase I would say you cant afford it ( I dont mean you directly, I mean in general)

But these are official 30k guard minis , its what people asked for and thats the price, they will sell by the truck load


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd maybe try to do an elite Imperial Army force to cut down on the models, hopefully their rules ain't like the general guard where for one normal troop choice you need around 25 models and the points for them barely take up a 5th of the force.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd ask someone to pick me up one of the Death Guard/XIV Legion T shirts in the biggest size possible, if that wouldn't mean giving money to the empire of evil that is Games Sweatshop.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm not really about those shirts. Have seen better fan based shirts on sites like redbubble. GW should think about outsourcing and commissioning designs - however i guess that would mean removing some $ from their grubby fingers. :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> I'd ask someone to pick me up one of the Death Guard/XIV Legion T shirts in the biggest size possible, if that wouldn't mean giving money to the empire of evil that is Games Sweatshop.


Make that medium, and I agree with you fully.....


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

Scrad said:


> I'm not really about those shirts. Have seen better fan based shirts on sites like redbubble. GW should think about outsourcing and commissioning designs - however i guess that would mean removing some $ from their grubby fingers. :laugh:


By not selling them online and making them "event only" items they are loosing a lot of potential profit.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Snokvor said:


> By not selling them online and making them "event only" items they are loosing a lot of potential profit.


And marketing potential.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Can someone reload those pictures as I can't get them up.

Thanx


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

You mean in the first post? They are showing just fine for me...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hopefully someone from this forum can go and buy a copy of the Imperial Armour Chaos book and spoil the hell out of it :angel:.

I imagine a lot of the exclusive items are sold at these events to hype them up. If you could buy this merchandise anywhere, perhaps fewer people would want to attend? I don't know, that's the best guess I can take. I would want a World Eaters mug, though.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> Hopefully someone from this forum can go and buy a copy of the Imperial Armour Chaos book and spoil the hell out of it .


I will when Fest is over - But that is probably a moot point


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

venomlust said:


> Hopefully someone from this forum can go and buy a copy of the Imperial Armour Chaos book and spoil the hell out of it :angel:.
> 
> I imagine a lot of the exclusive items are sold at these events to hype them up. If you could buy this merchandise anywhere, perhaps fewer people would want to attend? I don't know, that's the best guess I can take. I would want a World Eaters mug, though.


Being fair, the event exclusive models do so well, and the second hand market on these do so well, that FW thought they'd cash in on the event only shirts/mugs, etc as well. Being fair to the models, one of the few I've truly liked is the Minotaurs Heavy Bolter. The rest... not so much.

Unlikely to be on this forum, (unless anyone is going) but it will be knocking about - BoLS tends to have a decent number of spoilers.

At the end of the day, it's just a rulebook like the initial ones (IA1 and 2) I'm less interested about that than the story personally. I wasn't such a fan of Taros or Mymeara but Anphelion IV, Vraks, Badab and Orpheus were immense, not to mention the Heresy books, so I'm less excited about it than an actual plot advancement where new stuff gets added in.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

New photos from the fest:

Word Bearers Contemptor










Imperial Fists Sword Brethren










Imperial Fist Phalanx Breacher Squad










Reaver Chainfist










Reaver Volcano cannon










Solar Auxilia Armour









http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...Izsqy7fH2UpXnZXVgDEFQQg&bvm=bv.77161500,d.aWw


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Volkite Russ, gimme gimme.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, pretty cool. Getting closer to the puppies now, aren't we?

*edit*

Also:


> Chaos Knights. Definite plans for conversion kits.


Sweet!

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/10/...howComment=1413045522569#c6312907238395316942



> via Wraeccan on Faeit 212
> New models coming soon:
> In fist template brethren.
> Solar Auxilia Veletaris Storm Section (volutes)
> ...


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

So here goes, book in hand and here is what it has...

*Tanks
*Predator Infernal Relic,
Relic Sicaran Battle Tank 
Land Raider Proteus 
Infernal Relic Achielles 
Fellblade 
Typhon Siege Tank 
Spartan Assault Tank 

*Flyers*
Storm Eagle 
Fire Raptor 
Thunderhawk
Hell Blade
Hell Talon

*Drop Pods*
Dreadclaw Drop Pod
Kharybdis Assault Claw (expensive drop pod that after landing goes around melting things)

*Dreadnaughts*
Ferrum Infernus (Old dreadnaught of a long dead warrior and has some nice rules about getting back up again and stuff)
Emperors Children Sonic Dreadnaught
Contemptor Dreadnaught

*Engines*
Greater Brass Scorpion (Sadly same cost and stats)
Blood Slaughterers (Large change to this guy... he now has 2 Dreadnaught CC Weapons rather than 1, so can exchange for impaler without losing his ability to fight)
Rapier Weapon Carrier (basically a turret with CSM people holding it)
Decimator
Blight Drones
Plague Hulk

*Titans*
Reaver
Warhound

*Renegades and Heretics* army... with no rules for Zhufor, Necrosius or Arkos.

*Lords of Abyss*
Mamon
Scabeiathrax
An'Ggrath
Uraka
Zarakynel
Spined Chaos Beast
Giant Chaos Spawn
Aetaos'rau'keres


That's your contents... So still no Knight of Equivalent for Chaos...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditch the red text please, it's for staff announcements/warnings etc.

Ta :good:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Sorry about that, copied my self from another forum and all the text faded out to black so I just picked red randomly


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

No worries mate, I appear snappier than intended having re-read my last post


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Lol and now the forums are white my text has vanished 

Edit: fixed


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> So here goes, book in hand and here is what it has...
> 
> *Tanks
> *Predator Infernal Relic,
> ...


You're the man, @mayegelt!

My interest is primarily in the following, in order of impatience:

Dreadclaw Drop Pod
Fire Raptor
Chaos Contemptor

How are they looking?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok easy enough to say...

*Dreadclaw Drop Pod*
Can carry 10 guys or a Dreadnaught (Contemptor, Sonic, Ferrum or Normal or Helbrute)
They now get the same drop pod assault rules as normal SM armies, so you can strike the army 50% on turn 1 and 2.
It is not immobile when it lands, it turns in to a hovering flyer and can burn guys as it flies around.
It is Daemonically possessed...
It is also an assault vehicle. So while you land in it and it has a reasonable statline, you can not assault on the first turn you land... However you can then move them around as a hovering flyer and assault on the next turn after disembarking if you wanted 
It is also dedicated transport.

*Fire Raptor*
Almost identical to http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/F/fire-raptor.pdf

*Chaos Contemptor*
Same as the one from Impy Apoc 2013 it seems, or if it is different I cant see it.

The *Ferrum Infernus* one is a beast though. Slightly expensive Dreadnaught with a higher statline to go with it.
Also it can buy some nice stuff like:
If it gets an explode result on dmg table it can roll a dice to see if it gets Spawnhood or Dark Apotheosis from the Chaos Boon Table or gets to reroll the result on the Dmg table (though if it explodes again the roll stands).
OR
Any time it loses HPs the unit that did it in combat take a nice AP3 hit per HP lost.
OR
Assault Drills (Dreadnaught CC Weapons with Armourbane) and some bonus armour.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

venomlust said:


> New dreadnought TYPE


That bit is idiotic. Marines already have shit load of dreadnoughts.



mayegelt said:


> Dreadclaw Drop Pod


Is there a picture how it looks like? FW pulled down the "Chaos" model not that long ago.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Dreadclaw









This is the underside










This is the other type of pod


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> Ok easy enough to say...
> 
> *Dreadclaw Drop Pod*
> Can carry 10 guys or a Dreadnaught (Contemptor, Sonic, Ferrum or Normal or Helbrute)
> ...


YESSSS!

I'm hungry for anything else, but you've made me a happy boy :crazy:. Thanks a ton.


----------



## Snokvor (Aug 3, 2014)

mayegelt said:


> Dreadclaw


Oh thanks, I must've missed the news letter. It does look different from the previous Chaos version.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh... I forgot the big news for all CSM players...

CSM now get Legacies of Ruin...

BASICALLY this means for every 1000pts you spend in your army you can give 1 Vehicle for a small number of pts (not a daemon one though), but including Super Heavies (for slightly more pts) a special rule.
Such as:
IWND & Pref Enemy or Hatred (Space Marines [all loyal ones, including spacewolves and stuff])
IWND & Pref Enemy or Hatred (Chaos Space Marines)
Outflank and Fear
Fear and Friendly Psykers using Malific in 12"can reroll 1 casting dice per HP of the tank.
Pref Enemy (Blood Angels) and some terrain doesnt count as Dangerous.
Cultists in 12" are Fearless and when down to 1HP it gains a 4++ Save.
Pref Enemy (Orks) and some extra tank shock thing
Per Enemy (Tyranids) and 4+ ignore stunned and shaken... oh and the unit inside if it has any gets Hatred (Tyranids)...
Allows you to reroll Seize Initiative or force your enemy to reroll it... Oh and Pref Enemy (Tau)...
All Khorne Daemons nearby get +1 to the Daemon Save, Fear vs Astra Militarum.
A few have effects on units nearby with Icons to give them extra stuff such as. Units equiped with IoW have Fear and FNP and the Vehicle causes fear as well...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like I'm finally dropping money on a Forge World book. I've been holding my breath for those drop pod rules for while now.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been frothing about trying to come up with good ways to use the units I understand a bit about.

I wonder, which units can take the Dreadclaw as a dedicated transport? Using them to deliver troops and then having a mobile objective secured thingy sounds cool. MSU Black Legion Chosen with Dreadclaws sounds pretty fucking cool.

We cannot alpha strike the way Space Marines can, so shooty units like Chosen or Havocs have to wait until turn 2 to shoot. This isn't horrible, as it still gives us the option to reliably put 4 guns on something before they die, and they can still charge it. If they had a Rhino instead, maybe they'd be shooting on turn 2, but more likely turn 3. Shooting a full turn earlier isn't a bad deal at all.

Assault units who need a delivery system can look to the Dreadclaw, but it has to be worth getting them there. It's cheaper than a Land Raider, and in certain situations will probably set us up for the charge much better.

One unit I think particularly works well with the Dreadclaw is a Contemptor kitted out for close combat. Multimelta and chainfist, dedication to Khorne. 225 points for 5 S10 attacks on the charge after popping a shot off, +d3 more if he's outnumbered. Can kill Land Raiders, Terminators, and maybe MC. 4++ against glances, for AV13 a fair number of hits will end up as glances. The Contemptor is also the ideal candidate because he isn't going to die when the Dreadclaw gets shot down the way a squad of Berzerkers will.

I can see a Last Memory Black Legion Sorc using a Dreadclaw to obliterate swaths of Fire Warriors. How sexy would that be?

Or shit, what about Mutilators? They could actually be useful in one of these.

Even Khorne-marked CSM with 2 meltaguns can do some damage before getting tied up in combat. I really like the options that (assumedly) now opened up for us.

Then there are the Daemons options. Plaguebearers in your face could be cool.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Dreadclaws can be taken as a dedicated transport for CSM and Chosen squads. Also dedicated transport for the dreadnaughts and helbrute.
The Kharybdis one with room for 20 counts as a Heavy Support.

The big things to look at what I am unsure on is stuff like the Sicaran, what has a Twin Linked S7 AP4 Heavy 6, Rending Autocannon what you cant use Jink Saves against. What is nice on a Fast Tank with better than average armour and less than 140pts.
Then you have the Proteus what is a pretty normal land raider with the ability to make people do pinning tests when they shoot it and causes fear and costs less than a normal one.
The Achilles is also a nice beasty. Has a Quad Mortar on it that is good range with S5 AP5 and Heavy 4, Blast3", Barrage, Pinning. Things have reduced LD for their tests against it... and the more HP it loses the S of the shots goes up and the AP goes down... so at 1HP left you have a S8 AP2 with -4 to pinning tests...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Dreadclaw is more of a flyer than a drop pod. Do not rely on it to drop pod strike effectively at 85ish points. It is likely a fast attack option, similar to how Space Wolves (reportedly, I don't have the Dex) have Fast Attack option Drop Pods.

Assaulting out of a Dreadclaw is a bit of a PITA, as you cannot actually assault on the turn you deep strike on. Without a reliable reserves based modifier, you're risking not getting into an assault earlier than turn 4. Which at 225 points a pop, and giving away first blood if the enemy bubble wraps properly/has interceptor.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

They have the Drop Pod Assault special rule though so, half (rounding up) will always arrive on turn 1, and the other half come in on turn 2.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Checks.

Oh shit. No wonder they never worked well for me. Fucking dope. Still, 85pts for losing first blood? No ta.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well... they are slightly more expensive than you said. Also as a Drop Pod you drop on your turn and can still shoot at full power the same as with any Deep Strikers, but you do count as having moved (though I am not 100% sure on that as it is a transport vehicle that moved, not you). But you of course cant assault.
So First Blood might still be yours to take as you land with a load of weapons ready to rip off enemy heads. If you did a full Deep Strike Assault then your enemy even if he had first turn would have nothing he could shoot at to get FB, so as long as you kill something on your first turn you will get it so long as they didn't interceptor you down (though that happens at the end of the movement phase so can only kill a 100pts drop pod I guess, so you don't lose the squad as well).

Edit: Also as they are Flyers they could also Jink for a 4+ cover save  (If only their Daemonic Possession could be made with a Mark of Nurgle ).
Either way it is better than Space Marine ones that cant


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Of course you moved - you disembarked from a vehicle.

Should probably take this discussion to a tactics thread, but essentially, you're paying 85pts for a delivery vehicle, that costs 35pts for loyalists. Interceptor (especially in the case of those with things like Interceptor Blast Templates, such as Tau) can either drop those plates on the units, or it can focus on the drop pod, depending on whether that suicide melta squad is worth the risk.

Combat just sucks in general now, and 450pts for the same price as what Marines can manage for 3 such models? Mutilators and Dreadnoughts just aren't going to work - it might be a polished turd, but it's still a turd.

There's a 50pt tax on every single unit to do the same job that a dozen other armies can manage, and loses out on all the other special rules that they use. You might as well take the risk that allying with Space Marines is, and bring another Combined arms detachment, if that's what you want to do, where you can benefit from Bike Troops and Grav Guns, and Storm Potatoes and Thunderfire Cannons while your Fleeting Defilers and Plague Zombies sit in the bottom field while a flanking Noise Marine unit is supported by Baledrakes while TH/SS Terminators deep strike in to tank enemy power fists while cheap deep striking dreadnoughts make a mess of the enemy.

Because that's pretty much what the more-competitive (but still fairly sucky) version of the army list looks like.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm used to my army being sucky, I'm just excited to have new toys to suck with. I suppose I could run a SM list using CSM models, and at some point I probably will, but for now it's CSM for me. Maybe a smattering of Space Wolves and AM.

Of course the Dreadclaw is only available to CSM/Chosen. Wouldn't want a _good_ assault unit to be able to assault on T2. Oh well, poor man's Berzerkers and Chosen were two of the units I was gonna try using anyway. Contemptor as well.


@mayegelt What about the other flyers? The jets or whatever. Hellblade and Hellglaive maybe? How about the Sonic Dread?

*edit*

Also, even if the Dreadclaw sucks, there are lots of good things in this book. Land Raider Achilles? That sounds so cool. Kharn + 5 Berzerkers, 5 shooty Chosen/Havocs + cool friend, whatever.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well actually the Dreadclaw you don't have to disembark from. It deep strikes as a flying transport vehicle that starts in hover mode on deep striking. So technically you could stay inside if you wanted 

As for the Sonic Dread...
Basically he is a WS/BS 5 dread like the Ferrus. Starts with a TL Sonic Blaster and Chainfist/Stormbolter. So not so great looking like that.
Comes with Ass and Def grenades.
It can overdrive its Sonic Weapons to give them 'Rending', but as the drawback it also gets 'Gets Hot'.
For a few points it can upgrade its weapons so that if it doesn't move it fires double the amount of shots with the Sonic Weapons.
It can also replace the Sonic Blasters with Blastmaster, and all the other normal upgrades for weapons you get on Dreadnaughts. Though no option to get a Doom Siren.
It also costs slightly more than 1 1/2 Helbrutes, and for what is kinda just a WS/BS upgrade of 1pt it isn't worth it IMOO.

Hell Blades are your bog standard weak flyer with no real armour or HP. Comes with 2 Reaper Autos what can be upgraded to 2 Helstorm Autos (basically a Reaper with +1 shot and Rending. It also has a dodgy rule that means that it gains a 5++ save and before you move the Blade you can reposition it a short distance in any direction (though not change the way it faces). It can also at the start of the game pick out any 1 Flyer, Flying Monsterous or Gargantuan and is then allowed to reroll all rolls of 1 to wound/pen for the game.
Overall this is a nice looking thing for around the same cost of a Helbrute.

The Hell Talon is the bigger brother of the Blade. It has the same save and teleporty rule and a couple more HP but still no real armour on it. It does have a TL Lascannon and a Reaper. This works nice as it also has the 'Strafing Run' rule. It can choose to replace the Reaper with a Havoc Missile or for a few pts a Helstorm Auto.
The big difference is that it also comes with 8 bombs. The original ones are just S5 AP4 and 3" blasts that ignore cover, so nothing special. These can be upgraded to S8 Heavy 3 ones with no blast, but are snapshots only. OR swap them for a poison version that loses an AP and Ignore Cover on the original and gains Heavy 3 and Barrage Poison 4+. The last option makes it a weird one that loses a lot of S but increases its blast to 5" that blinds and is haywire and AP2.
It does cost a fair bit more as standard compared to the Blade, and if you go for poison bombs or haywires it stacks up fast the additional points (as you upgrade the bombs individually, so could have 3 Warp Bombs, 3 Chem Bombs and 2 Normal ones). So my personal feeling is the Drake is better and costs less than the Talon with the Helstorm upgrade.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Still, we have options now!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still hoping for a Sonic Predator. Sonic Dreadnought sounds cool - is it the 40k rules or the 30k sonic weapons? Points costs for 40k stuff is always going to be off - mainly because of the power creep since, stuff balanced against the rest of the meta will come across as underpriced and autoinclude, so will have been 'balanced' against the rest of the dex.

It is when you have self contained lists that the FW units do well. Despite the units you would rarely ever take (Jump Pack equipped anythings, normal dreadnoughts, normal whirlwinds, command squads, destroyer squads, attack bike squads) other than for appearance or design, and there being autotake competitive units (Falchion, Iron Hands, Pride of the Legion), the list is pretty much the Eldar 6th of the game, incredible internal balance (outside of fast attack, if i'm honest).

And considering the force personalization options (18 legions, with specific rules, and 5 or more rites of war between each, that is over 90 ways of building an army prior to selecting the units).


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I'm still hoping for a Sonic Predator. Sonic Dreadnought sounds cool - is it the 40k rules or the 30k sonic weapons?


40k sonic blasters that can upgrade into a blastmaster.

*edit*
@mayegelt

Does the upgraded Blastmaster get an extra shot if you overdrive it?


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah the Warp Amp doubles the shots from any Sonic Weapons. So Blastmaster, Sonic Blasters and strangely it mentions the Doom Siren, even though it doesn't have the option to take one...
The Overdrive is a different thing. That just gives the Sonic Stuff Rending and Gets Hot.

Also had another look over the book and noticed... that Dreadclaw Pod that costs as much as a Helbrute, doesn't have a guidance system... This means if it drops in 1" of an enemy or impassable terrain it mishaps. Unlike normal Pods that just scatter to nearest edge... That has ruined Dreadclaws


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, fucking weaksauce. 100 points and we can't get that rule?  It blows, but at least we have a turn of moving the pod 6" and disembarking the occupants 6" to get into assault position. Hopefully it's enough.

I do like having 2 Blastmaster shots, hopefully the point cost is lower than 60 points.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh as for your suggestion of DSing Plague Marines or Berserkers and stuff. You could do it, but it would take up a Fast Attack slot of your army to do so. It is just it is a dedicated transport for Chosen and normal CSM squads.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, I guess so. I would rather take some dragons or bikers though.

I guess it isn't the drop pod I hoped it would be, but still has lots of utility.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Interesting post there on Bell of Souls...

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2014/...ldar-meta.html

Seems like maybe the dreadclaw isn't as bad as it seemed...

Basically because it is a flyer and of course starts in hover mode when deep strike, BUT in Skimmers



> Skimmers can move over all terrain, ignoring all penalties for difficult terrain and Dangerous Terrain tests . However, if a moving Skimmer starts or ends its move in difficult or dangerous terrain, it must take a Dangerous Terrain test. A Skimmer can even end its move over impassable terrain if it is possible to actually place the model on top of it, but if it does so it must take a Dangerous Terrain test.
> If a Skimmer is forced to end its move over friendly or enemy models, move the Skimmer the minimum distance so that no models are left underneath it.
> AND under the deepstrike rules





> _Deep Striking units may not *move any further*, other than to disembark from a Deep Striking Transport Vehicle if they are in one._


+


> _They count as having moved in the previous movement phase, and vehicles count as having *moved at Combat Speed.*_


 So this indicates that Deepstriking is a move, and as such a skimmer can reposition to not be on top of friendly or enemy models at the end of its move and needs to be moved to closest edge... So it can not mishap, but may have to take a dangerous terrain check if on difficult or dangerous or Impassable terrain.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that the Deep Strike mishap rules probably take precedence over the Skimmer movement rules in this case. If GW says otherwise, cool, but I wouldn't play it that way.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

@mayegelt, just noticed about the Proteus - unless it's changed from 30K, it will not have the Assault vehicle rule. It's pretty much an uparmoured, upgunned rhino in that respect. It's less of a Land Raider than its name implies for armies.

It's also kind of sad that I'm looking at all these chaos players getting excited about toys that have been available to play with for the last year or 2 in Horus Heresy Legions, only one that's really different is the Achilles - which I'm guessing doesn't have the Volkite options. I'm interested to see what might happen when combined with a Warpsmith to ensure it stays alive - hoping on the idea that they've forgotten that healing hullpoints is possible and that it can continue to gain Strength.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> @mayegelt, just noticed about the Proteus - unless it's changed from 30K, it will not have the Assault vehicle rule. It's pretty much an uparmoured, upgunned rhino in that respect. It's less of a Land Raider than its name implies for armies.
> 
> It's also kind of sad that I'm looking at all these chaos players getting excited about toys that have been available to play with for the last year or 2 in Horus Heresy Legions, only one that's really different is the Achilles - which I'm guessing doesn't have the Volkite options. I'm interested to see what might happen when combined with a Warpsmith to ensure it stays alive - hoping on the idea that they've forgotten that healing hullpoints is possible and that it can continue to gain Strength.


Yeah, I didn't really have cause to read about these vehicles until now. Never even met someone who plays 30k in my area, though I'm sure they're here. I like the design aesthetic of 30k, but the lack of Daemons/Xenos makes it all less interesting. Space Marines are cool, but not _that_ cool. 

That being said, I've played a comparative handful of games versus players like you who have been in the hobby for a while. I have yet to try Maelstrom of War, or anything other than the basic 6th edition type missions. I'm sure I've missed out on plenty!

Can't really find a reason to be anything other than excited by and for this book.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Zion said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Deep Strike mishap rules probably take precedence over the Skimmer movement rules in this case. If GW says otherwise, cool, but I wouldn't play it that way.


I am not sure about it. I think IF you failed the Dangerous Terrain check, then you will of course Mishap... though that would be rather weird as you would have immobilised yourself and might have to wait a turn to deploy again...
But in either case for the Flyer, you are not landing on anyone or anything (unless you fail the dangerous terrain check) so could not be forced to roll it as you didnt land on it. And people just force you away.

Shame I didnt have this question for the Rules ppls at Warhammer Fest. Though I am sure a quick email would sort it.



Vaz said:


> @mayegelt, just noticed about the Proteus - unless it's changed from 30K, it will not have the Assault vehicle rule. It's pretty much an uparmoured, upgunned rhino in that respect. It's less of a Land Raider than its name implies for armies.
> 
> It's also kind of sad that I'm looking at all these chaos players getting excited about toys that have been available to play with for the last year or 2 in Horus Heresy Legions, only one that's really different is the Achilles - which I'm guessing doesn't have the Volkite options. I'm interested to see what might happen when combined with a Warpsmith to ensure it stays alive - hoping on the idea that they've forgotten that healing hullpoints is possible and that it can continue to gain Strength.


Yeah, i didnt notice that until you pointed it out  probably why it is a cheep land raider.

The Achilles dmg thing i think is based on the ammount of remaining HPs i think, but will have to check that one out...


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Vaz said:


> It's also kind of sad that I'm looking at all these chaos players getting excited about toys that have been available to play with for the last year or 2 in Horus Heresy Legions, only one that's really different is the Achilles - which I'm guessing doesn't have the Volkite options. I'm interested to see what might happen when combined with a Warpsmith to ensure it stays alive - hoping on the idea that they've forgotten that healing hullpoints is possible and that it can continue to gain Strength.





mayegelt said:


> The Achilles dmg thing i think is based on the ammount of remaining HPs i think, but will have to check that one out...


Just checked it and yeah... it is for every hull point lost... so you could repair it and keep the bonuses. So S9 AP1 after 4HP lost if you can repair 1 of them with -5 to pinning tests.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Time to dig in!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Time to dig in!


Hnnnnnnngh!

Both of you bookholders, feel free to spoil the shit out of everything. Especially the daemons, since interweb info is lacking at the moment...


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Well i did post a list of everything inside on page 3 of this topic, but if you want any details then you know what to ask for. Though the vast majority just seemed to be a reprint of Impy Armour Apoc with the new version of R&H and an update to a couple of vehicles as mentioned and a couple of new ones. Not really anything on the daemon side of things.
THOUGH I did get a fresh rumour today that Dark Angels will be the one done after Necron & Blood Angels, Then it should be the Chaos Twins including some of that new end of the world stuff for Daemons inside.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah the list is great, I suppose I'm just curious if they've changed anything from their previous IA versions into this new book.

Cheaper/more points? Any cool new options/rules? 

Interested in any info you can toss my way :biggrin:. Thanks @mayegelt!


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

The vast majority are all the same as they previously were in IA:Apoc 2013. The only major change that I remember off the top of my head is that Blood Slaughterers got an additional Dreadnaught CC Weapon, so they get a bonus attack, and if they take an Impaler they swap it for that, rather than previously where they lost there only Dreadnaught CC Weapon so were a cack S6 with AP-.
The other change was with the Big Tzeentch Daemon Lord. He lost his making horrors thing, but gained a making horrors thing... Basically he used to have the ability to just deepstrike D6+3 horrors. Now if his big stick of death kills a unit (as in no one left) then he can raise the bodies of the dead guys you killed with it that turn. Oh and he can't use Malefic.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Another one with a few changes is the Decimator (Noticed this, as I use them):

- He got +2 STR on paper, so is now STR 8.
- His Siege claws has been changed to "Any penetrating hit on a vehicle with models inside" instead of "Every smash hit gives". So now, any penetrating hit on a vehicle gives D6 flamer hits to the passangers.
- His Butcher Autocannons got 5 points cheaper.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds pretty sweet for the ol' Decimator!


I was now wondering about the Giant Spawn and Giant Spined Beast. How they lookin'? The former seems sorta "meh" in IA:Apocalypse (2013), and the latter absolutely not worth it at all.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Nordicus said:


> Another one with a few changes is the Decimator (Noticed this, as I use them):
> 
> - He got +2 STR on paper, so is now STR 8.
> - His Siege claws has been changed to "Any penetrating hit on a vehicle with models inside" instead of "Every smash hit gives". So now, any penetrating hit on a vehicle gives D6 flamer hits to the passangers.
> - His Butcher Autocannons got 5 points cheaper.


The Decimator since Apoc 2013 has had all those things already. Also IA:13 the penetrating hit thing is still only on smashes, unless you have a different version of IA:13 than me.

Spawn and Beast are still the same as IA:Apoc 2013


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> The Decimator since Apoc 2013 has had all those things already. Also IA:13 the penetrating hit thing is still only on smashes, unless you have a different version of IA:13 than me.
> 
> Spawn and Beast are still the same as IA:Apoc 2013


Bah, was hoping for something interesting. Thanks again man, so cool of you to entertain my tomfoolery. If only they had Fleet, or counted as Beasts. I think they could be decent defensive units/objective holders. If the Spawn manages to get into combat it will eat things.

*edit*

I guess you can give the spined thing daemon of Slaanesh if you want it to move around.


----------

